# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  First ADF! La Grenouille

## InfinitysDaughter

My mom recently decided to set up a fish tank and she let me get an African Dwarf Frog to put in it. The first few days he hid inside the bubbler (it looks like a large piece of bright pink coral that even though we put rocks around any open crevices he pushed them aside and got in @.@) which scared me at first but he got in and out ok so we didn't worry too too much. Now he's pretty sociable and he and one of our baby dalmatian mollies seem to get along pretty well (find one you find the other. its kinda cute).

My only concern is his eating habits. We have 3 guppies, 4 mollies, and 2 catfish (its a 29 gallon tank) and though the guppies and mollies have there fish flakes and we try to get the catfish to eat away from Grenouille, ALL of them (except spot, his little friend) seem to go after his food before he's really able to eat. Even if we put the food right in front of his face he often swims away from it (we sorta assume to let it soften up) and it gets eaten up before he comes back to it.

We're feeding him and the catfish these shrimp pellets (I dont particularly know the name or brand). Is there something else that we should feed him, something softer? One of my co workers has the larger Clawed frogs and she tong feeds them blood worms (I think) but there, what?, 3-4 times as big as ADFs? I was sure the pellets would be ok food for him but since he dosn't get a chance to eat it I'm not so sure its good for him now.....


Also, another question. Do ADF's do better with other ADFs in the tank with them or would one in a tank with other fish be just as content?

----------


## Jen

ADFs are fine with or without other froggy friends, but having them in fish tanks poses a problem for most people as far as getting them to eat properly.    They are very slow to find food and often end up underweight and sometimes starving with fish competition.   

Species only tanks for ADF are usually recommended because of this problem.  ACF are notorious pigs and I have never seen a fish able to out eat my crew.  Their size and hunger make them better at contending for food then their timid miniature counterparts.

----------


## emberlisa

Hi. Your frog would probably do just as well if he lived alone or in a group of adf. I've read that people shouldn't keep this species with fish or anything other than adfs.

----------


## Michael

> ADFs are fine with or without other froggy friends, but having them in fish tanks poses a problem for most people as far as getting them to eat properly.    They are very slow to find food and often end up underweight and sometimes starving with fish competition.   
> 
> Species only tanks for ADF are usually recommended because of this problem.  ACF are notorious pigs and I have never seen a fish able to out eat my crew.  Their size and hunger make them better at contending for food then their timid miniature counterparts.


When I was feeding some sinking pellets one of my ghost shrimp grabbed one and started to swim away with it.

One of my clawed frogs not only snatched the pellet away from the shrimp and ate it but then turned around and ate the shrimp too!!!

----------


## InfinitysDaughter

(sorry for the late reply. been sick ^^; )

I wish they still sold ACF's in my area. My co worker says there amazing to watch.


Would a tank for a betta be big enough for 1-2 of these little guys? I think my beta tank is 1.1 gallon. Its sounding like I made a huge mistake convincing mom to get one for her big tank.  :Frown: 


Also, would I need a heater and filter for a tank with just Grenouille or would half water changes once a week like I do with my beta be ok to keep the tank clean and the place where I would be putting him is warmer then the rest of the room due to the two tree frog tanks there (the beta water tends to stay between 70-80 because of the ambient heat)? If a heater is needed would a small beta UTH be enough to heat the water?

----------

